# Potty trained no more



## BaileysMom (Feb 7, 2005)

I sleep upstairs with Bailey and her pee pad is downstairs in her ex-pen. My room is furthest from the stairs and recently I have found poop pieces in the middle of the hallway. This has happened 3 or 4 times within the past week and once or twice two weeks before. 

I thought it might have been because she realizes she has to go potty too late and just does it in the hall until I noticed a couple pee stains as well. (Gross I know..







)

This morning I woke up to poop on my bed. But I think it was because it got stuck to her butt because there were some in the hallway again. When I took the sheets off I saw two tiny pee stains!!!! And to make an even better day........... My computer is on the coffee table so I usually just sit on the floor when I'm on it. Well Bailey jumped on my leg and as she did I thought her mouth was wet... BUT IT WAS DROPLETS OF PEE. I look beside me and there are two puddles soaking into the rug. I smell it now as I type this.

What did I do wrong???







Before all this I would say she was 96% potty trained. She's gone potty on her pad two times since the mishap and my computer is no more than 10 feet away from her pee pads. :new_Eyecrazy: Is there a chance that she has an infection?

Tonight she has to stay in her ex-pen.. it makes me so sad.. -_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The only thought I have on this right now is that you need to have a potty pad upstairs, too. That is way too far for her to have to go to get to her pad.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I was thinking the very same thing as K/C plus I am wondering if she may have had a little fall on the steps and is now reluctant to use them also at night. Do you have a little night light for her so she can see where she is going? I 
Scooby will not go down the stairs nor up now either because he tripped once and since then there is no way he will use the stairs. In a way I am happy about that too because going up and down the stairs could aggravate his slight LP.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 13 2005, 06:36 AM
> *I was thinking the very same thing as K/C plus I am wondering if she may have had a little fall on the steps and is now reluctant to use them also at night. Do you have a little night light for her so she can see where she is going? I
> Scooby will not go down the stairs nor up now either because he tripped once and since then there is no way he will use the stairs. In a way I am happy about that too because going up and down the stairs could aggravate his slight LP.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Funny you wite this post today as i too found some little presents in my master bedroom. i do not use pp pads. i am trying for the outdoor potty. Last evening I found four poopy piles behind my drapes! Little stinker. We are still working on the housetraining, but I had thought we mostly had the poop under control. I wish i could find a good trainer. As for your baby, it never hurts to have a urine check for infection.


----------



## BaileysMom (Feb 7, 2005)

I used to put a pad in my bathroom when Bailey first started sleeping upstairs, but she never used it and would always go downstairs. She had been fine with the downstairs pad for about 5 months. I did put one in the hallway where she does her business a couple days ago and she didn't go potty at all that night.. go figure. The next night I forgot about it and of course it happened again.

There is a night light... but I think I may get an additional one so it's a little brighter.

What was makes me worry was when she peed right beside me. Especially when her pad is insight and not far at all. It was a weird and dirty day.

Thanks for the advice =)


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Chelsey's pee pad area is normally in the living room to the side. 
when ever I take her upstairs with my i take a fresh pee pad with me and place it on the floor and show her were it is. I also do this if I take her down stairs. She always uses it. You may have to start training over again... for a few weeks.. when every chester or chesley have repeat accidents we start all over again.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sounds like maybe she has a little too much free roaming time in the house if you found poo in all those places as well as pee spots. 
Maybe start from scratch again.
I know Nichole used the leashing method with Toby and it seemed to work for her. That way, if she is always leashed to you, she can't wander off to do her business somewhere else. 
The bed part would aggravate me.








Brinkley peed on our bed ONE time. It was my fault. He was a tiny pup and was used to getting right down to pee when he woke up. That particular morning was a Saturday and I didn't wake up to his licks and love that warned me he was awake and ready to potty. So he peed on ME on the bed!








After that he had a step stool and a pad beside the bed so he could get up and down as he pleased.
Good luck...if it doesn't change, maybe have her checked for an infection. But since she is both pooing and peeing, I would think she just needs to be on a tighter watch.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Isn't potty training fun? Just kidding of course. You mentioned that Bailey sleeps in the bedroom with you...if she's in the bed you might need puppy stairs or a ramp or something. This may not be the case for you, but when Bella was a baby, she was afraid of the dark, not too bad, but she wouldn't jump off the bed unless she could see really really well. Eventually, i put a night light in the outlet next to her puppy stairs, and now that she has her own little runway, she doesn't have accidents. Also, when Bella was really small she would go as far as she needed to to find the pad, but now shes gotten lazy and its closer. Maybe Bailey wants a pad upstairs too? Well, I don't know if any of that helped, but good luck


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Please take her to the vet and have her checked for a urinary tract infection if she is peeing little droplets or more frequently than usual. 

Otherwise I always stand by going back to the basics - confine, reward, be consistent.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 13 2005, 11:05 AM
> *Sounds like maybe she has a little too much free roaming time in the house if you found poo in all those places as well as pee spots.
> Maybe start from scratch again.
> I know Nichole used the leashing method with Toby and it seemed to work for her. That way, if she is always leashed to you, she can't wander off to do her business somewhere else.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What coicidence!  Baby Gizmo peed on my husband one morning because he wouldn't get out of the bed to take him to potty. I was in the bedroom getting ready for work and kept telling him to take him out. Baby Gizmo was pulling the covers off him and my husband thought he was playing. Next thing I knew Baby Gizmo jumped on his back and started peeing. I couldn't grab him fast enough. Thank God my husband has pretty good humor about him. Needless to say my husband takes him out first thing in the morning before any kind of playtime.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 13 2005, 04:36 AM
> *I was thinking the very same thing as K/C plus I am wondering if she may have had a little fall on the steps and is now reluctant to use them also at night. Do you have a little night light for her so she can see where she is going? I
> Scooby will not go down the stairs nor up now either because he tripped once and since then there is no way he will use the stairs. In a way I am happy about that too because going up and down the stairs could aggravate his slight LP.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







I agree our house is about 4,000 sq ft and Summer will start circling in the living room if she has to go and I Just say Summer lets go potty and off we go to my room ( where we keep 1 of the pads the other one is in her room she like the one in my room the best







) I still have to watch her a lot








as for the stairs I too think she's afraid Summer slipped on the tile one day and now if you throw her toy across the carpet to the tile she will stop at the carpet and creep out on to the tile real cautions now.. 








maybe Scooby's bad? oops! mad


----------

